# My New Regular Scotch



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

The Glenlivet 15 year old French Oak Reserve

I've been drinking scotch for years and had always seen this bottle on the store shelves and had wanted to try it but never did, until now. This stuff just fits my palate and is now my regular "go to" scotch. (My old regular was Macallan 10yo Fine Oak.) If you've been interested in trying it, I suggest you do.

Notes from The Glenlivet website:

COLOUR
Deep gold, with intense late afternoon summer sunshine shades.
NOSE
Creamy and rich. Resinous fragrances swirl up before melting into a citrus fruit salad bowl. Orange peel and candied grapefruit aromas. Then, the bouquet opens on buttery notes. Shortbread, almond brandy snaps, vanilla toffee, fudge sauce. A dry spicy echo with a touch of liquorice resonates in the back. 
PALATE
Round, sweet, incredibly smooth and velvety. Wood is entirely integrated but present all the way, sweetly enveloping fruity and nutty flavours in an oaky shell. Luscious chocolate fudge lingers on.
FINISH
Lingering with traces of toasted hazelnuts and lightly smoked almonds.


----------



## Halen (Sep 4, 2010)

Great review, thanks for taking the time to post it!

Going to add this to my list for the next Scotch purchase.


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

I accidentally copied notes from multiple scotches from the makers website so I fixed that.

For those of us that prefer oak and slight sweetness to peat/smoke, this is a great scotch.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice call, Shane...I completely agree. My go-to scotch was Tullamore Dew until I accidentally bought a bottle of The Glenlivit earlier this year.

I've never had a scotch this smooth, and I grew up in a bar.


----------



## chicobrownbear (Aug 31, 2010)

I picked up a bottle of this the other day. It is a much sweeter Scotch than I am used to, but very nice. I'll probably continue to keep a bottle around for when I'm in the sweet mood.

Ardbeg is still my runaway favorite though.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> and I grew up in a bar.


That explains a lot!! LOL!:smoke:

If you like sweetness/less peatiness, also try MaCallan 10 or 12 year Fine Oak - very light color and no smoke.

I prefer the smoke/peat so I like Arberlour Double Cask for a sweet scotch. Aged in sherry barrels part of the time.

Man, you guys got me wanting to make a Scotch run!


----------



## gaaargh (Oct 26, 2010)

"The Glenlivet 15 year old French Oak Reserve" is a peach of a scotch.

I love this stuff - I buy it at duty free every time I cross (and I live in a border city, so shopping trips a 15 minutes of travel time)


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> Nice call, Shane...I completely agree. My go-to scotch was Tullamore Dew until I accidentally bought a bottle of The Glenlivit earlier this year.
> 
> I've never had a scotch this smooth, and I grew up in a bar.


Tullamore Dew is Irish Whiskey. :smile:

I've heard good things about that French Oak Glenlivet (and the Macallan 10 yr. Fine Oak). Have to try me some...


----------

